# I saw an online post about a motor controller kit. Is it legit?



## rickyd123 (Mar 26, 2012)

The company name is Paul and sabrina's ev stuff. They had a do it your self motor controller kit for $600. The motor controllers I've been looking at cost about $1200. Are they legit. Or is it a waste of money.
I saw a youtube video link.today about a motor controller kit for $300. Here's a link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-3gVoSrcm0 They said they had cars on the road with over 7,000 miles on the controller. The speaker in the video was at a mother earth conference. He never said were this kit could be purchased at though.
Any one out there know anything about it . Thanks


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Paul and sabrina is legit.

You gave no information about the other one.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

If you want opinions, you need to post links. Controllers run anywhere from a few hundred to a few thousand depending on power and other features.

If you're any good with electronics, I would seriously consider a P&S (open revolt) controller, as well as a DIY charger.


----------



## rickyd123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks I should have posted link. Here it is know. I'll go edit my thread. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-3gVoSrcm0


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

That's the same one, Open Revolt by P&S. Early kits were probably around $300, now they're around $600


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

It's true! I'm too legit to quit! The $300 thing was from Ben Nelson, who was saying the actual cost of materials to him, since I hooked a brother up.

EDIT: Wait! That was me in the mother earth news fair thing. haha. I was just saying the cost of materials. I was really nervous talking to all those people and probably messed up what I meant to say.


----------



## rickyd123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks. That's what I wanted to know.


----------

